# [SOLVED] Not Letting Me Partition My Hard Drive



## Istanbul_Lfc (Oct 5, 2007)

i really want to partition my hard drive but the option isnt even there.

here is what i get.










(just zoom in on the pic)


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: Not Letting Me Partition My Hard Drive*

Hi,

That's because you only have a C: drive. A program like Partition Magic, Partition logic or *GParted* would let you shrink the C-drive and then partition the free space.
Before you even try that you should backup the entire C-drive. That's almost 100 GB, so you'll need an extra hard drive.


----------

